# *New pic 1st post* Fancy a guess at mine? :D 12+1 (Was a girl!)



## MummyToAmberx

Sorry but you'll be waiting until November to hear the result :haha:

** BABY GIRL **

I'm 12w1d on this picture.

Thank you.

*My 20w scan is on 23rd june

We had a mini 4d scan and peak at baby :blush:

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/10403632_10202217594624825_9125243433976986744_n_zps59cb41d1.jpg
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/1240585_10202216576199365_6498990903808268913_n_zpsc11cce05.jpg
 



Attached Files:







12+1 scan.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 75









12+1 scan1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 71


----------



## Misscalais

Leaning :blue:


----------



## AllyTiel

My first impression is girl


----------



## Jess29

Girl.


----------



## Foreign Chick

pretty sure that's a BOY! 
nub is somewhat parallel, but it's stacked!!!
12+1 is still early, there is time for a raise ! 
Congrats on baby :flower:


----------



## smurfette85

I would say girl that was my first thought when I seen it x


----------



## capegirl7

Boy


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks :) 
i think this baby looks very different from my youngest girls scan but i was in week 13 so maybe that is why x


----------



## SisterRose

Baby looks similar to my scan at 12+1 with head shape and everything and everyone thinks im having another girl so im going to go ahead and guess girl :pink: 

x


----------



## pinkribbon

Boy


----------



## babylove x

extremely good nub shot, i'd say by the stacking it's a BOY! I'd post this on in-gender what a great shot!


----------



## hayley x

I think boy :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you's :) i really wanted a surprize but with being so poorly its making me im more curious to find out..ahhh i dont know what to do x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babylove x said:


> extremely good nub shot, i'd say by the stacking it's a BOY! I'd post this on in-gender what a great shot!

thank you :) 

what does stacking mean? x


----------



## SisterRose

After looking more on in-gender and reading about nub/stacking I change my vote to boy too!! 

Do whatever you feel most comfortable doing. Did you find out with your girls? x


----------



## Hoping4Four

Boy guess from me :) :blue:


----------



## laurandan

I would say boy too xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SisterRose said:


> After looking more on in-gender and reading about nub/stacking I change my vote to boy too!!
> 
> Do whatever you feel most comfortable doing. Did you find out with your girls? x

I didnt with amber, i did with hollie. 

I didnt want to this time but i am having such a rough ride i dont know whether finding out will help/benefit me mentally. Normally stuff like this doesnt bother me this whole pregnancy is so different and taking its toll that on my bad days i question myself if i can get through, then i wonder if i knew it would help me. 

Hope that makes sense x


----------



## ttc_lolly

:blue:

I have so much respect for those that stay team yellow... but couldn't myself! I like to get prepared and can't do gender neutral stuff :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SisterRose said:


> After looking more on in-gender and reading about nub/stacking I change my vote to boy too!!
> 
> Do whatever you feel most comfortable doing. Did you find out with your girls? x

After finding out yours is a boy, maybe mine is too :p x


----------



## Rickles

Boy vote here too.

I'm staying team yellow and it's painful!! (Found out with DD at 16 weeks)... My Mum keeps swearing I'll love it in the end! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Rickles said:


> Boy vote here too.
> 
> I'm staying team yellow and it's painful!! (Found out with DD at 16 weeks)... My Mum keeps swearing I'll love it in the end! xx

you will love it! Cant describe feeling when you do that final push and your yellow bump is born. Wasnt dry eye in delivery room with my first x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I've added 2 new pics to the first post. My next scan is 20w on 23rd june x


----------



## kimbob89

Boy :)


----------



## me2ubear1412

looks like a boy


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe boy. Congrats on baby!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh i never updated! I had a girl! x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Emma23

aw congrats!


----------

